# Taking a Break



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally got done...or close to done, last night. I'm just waiting on a set of a arm bushings that will be here monday. Tell me what you think. I installed the 7" lift and HL springs that were powdercoated orange, pen-lock, blue gauge lights, blue corner lights, HID's, billet shifter, temp gauge, stainless brake lines, clutch spring, and of course 31's. This was a tiring week. I need a break! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Your gonna turn some heads for sure. Looks awesome. :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice ,I like the display


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks awesome man! nice job. :bigok:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking good. What was the main reason you went with the HL lift?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im freakin stiff!
i want the 7" HL lift also. it's a good looking lift, especially on the rear.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks good for sue but I'm hung up with it and the 8" Catvos.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there any 8" pics? i like the HL lift, but dang i dont want to drill for the tie rods. then you cant go back stock without new steering stem and knuckles.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Catvos 8" 31 s 11s all around.



















31 skinnys.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Man you have done an awesome job sweet bike


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

SWEET!!!
Great looking bike man.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i like it.... man i want a set of hid's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> i like it.... man i want a set of hid's


here's an extensive guide to show that it takes to install them

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=hidguide


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Masher, I went with the Hl lift because I got it at a really good price. I would only buy the catvos or hl lifts. The gorilla lifts are garbage. My friend has a gorilla on his rincon and another friend with one on a brute. They have constant problems with axles, tires folding in at the bottom at full turn, bushings, etc. So far i'm happy with the hl. When I got it, the paint was chipping on it so I had it powdercoated, bought new wheel bearings, new bushings for the front a arms, new ball joints, and rebuilt the 2 rear axles and still only have about 1100 in the lift including the price of the lift with axles. It's all brand new now. Thanks for the comments. 

Phreebsd, the guy that I got the lift from sent me his knuckles and I sent him mine that way he could get his back to stock and I wouldn't have to drill mine. On the steering stem, I drilled mine and if I ever wanted to go back I could either get a new stem or I could put a sleeve in. Chances are, if you take it off, you are going to sell it to a person putting it on a stock bike and could swap with them for those parts with the lift.

As far as the HID's are concerned, they are pretty easy to install, just have to take your time. They are night and day compared to stock.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would have jumped all over that deal too. Your bike looks great man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks awesome :rockn: & if that's all u got in it u got a dang good deal!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Everything worked out on the wheels as well. I sold my 28 laws with 112's for 550. I bought some 30 backs on 14" 112's for 650 and the next day traded the tires for some 31 laws. Luckily things fell into place.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wheeler dealer ..lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that bike is awesome. Where did you get the blue display and how much was it?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That is the original display. I bought the led's in the color I wanted and changed them. I have some orange ones as well but didn't use them.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

how hard is it to change them


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

where can i get the led's to change them out.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

You was HUSTLIN' FO SHO if that's all you got in the lift. Looks great!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I actually only paid 600 for the lift. But, between the shipping, powdercoating, bearings, seals, bushings, rebuilding of 2 axles, etc., that's what I have in it. Much cheaper than 2700 for new. With all the parts and time I have in mine, my 600 dollar lift is now new.

Bayou Boy, I sent you a pm.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

that is a good sight to see


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Very, Very NICE


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

nice work man!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You can get the pod led lights here. http://www.unique-leds.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1681

I been thinking of changing mine but just ain't got around to doing it.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Those LED's are only like 0.49 !!!......:thinking:how many do I need ?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

There is 12 in there. Buy a few extra to be safe! The shipping is much more than the led's cost and if you drop one, put one on backwards and burn it, or melt one with too much heat then you'll be buying again. They have small notches on the top. They have to go on with the notch on the top right I believe it was. If not, the polarity will be wrong. You can use the above link or I used oznium.com.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Info 1bigforeman


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

bump for a badass ride :rockn:

If I had extra money I would sell my 650 and do a setup like this


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks softserve. As pretty as it looks, I rode it for the first time with all the new parts on and had overheating problems. Figured out the problem but it's under the knife with guts on the pavement....lol. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> Thanks softserve. As pretty as it looks, I rode it for the first time with all the new parts on and had overheating problems. Figured out the problem but it's under the knife with guts on the pavement....lol. Not a pretty sight.


haha, ride it? sh*t I would just always keep lookin at it :haha:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good looking bike, the display looks good to, do you have to soldier the bulbs in or what?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes they are soldered in place.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

And they are SMALL!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i think im going to pass on this mod for a little while lol, i guess it will be HID's next


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I want the big ones.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want it to fit then you have to use the small ones...you'll be fine....lol


----------

